# Crazy Miss Hyde



## PotSmokinSaint (Feb 11, 2012)

Now I've been literally about to pass out looking at all the varieties on attitude and wanted to ask about this sweet lady.  Has anybody ever dated her lol?  Is she forgiving and is she funky?  Just would like to know because I have been reading it genetics and it looks nice.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

i just got a freebie of it in the order today, looks interesting.
thought you had something to say about it yourself 

may be a bit beofre i grow it out though, have to many strains ahead in line


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 7, 2012)

PotSmokinSaint said:
			
		

> Now I've been literally about to pass out looking at all the varieties on attitude and wanted to ask about this sweet lady.  Has anybody ever dated her lol?  Is she forgiving and is she funky?  Just would like to know because I have been reading it genetics and it looks nice.


 
I've got one CMH seedling now. I'll let you know how it goes. 

AG


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome man!  From the pictures and descriptions it looks nice.


----------



## Markers (Mar 10, 2012)

I got a freebie too. It'll be a few weeks before I pop it though.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 11, 2012)

We should have a "Crazy Miss Hyde off" when every body gets room lol.


----------



## Markers (Mar 13, 2012)

I put mine in dirt Sunday. should be seeing somethin soon.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 14, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> I put mine in dirt Sunday. should be seeing somethin soon.




Cool man.  Start a grow journal.  I want to start once over some room.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 14, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> I put mine in dirt Sunday. should be seeing somethin soon.




Cool man.  Start a grow journal.  I want to start once I get some room.


----------



## Dunge (Mar 14, 2012)

Received three fem seeds with my last Attitude shipment.
As a new and enthusiastic collector of keepers, they all went immediately into Rapid Rooters. No pre-soak. Just placed on side at bottom of plug hole and capped with a pinch of plug. Dip in water only, twice daily.

This is day six.

Allow me to introduce:

Crazy Miss Hide (Samsara) slow start, but well on its way.

Cotton Candy (Delicious) quick hatch and tall strong stem

Sugar Mango Ryder (World of Seeds) just lovely

I don't know what to expect from these plants, but they will be performing in my super soil with a water / tea only feeding regimen.

Please tell me about your experience if you know these girls.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice but it looks like you have a little stretching there.


----------



## Markers (Mar 15, 2012)

Dude that looks like a mini grave yard lol. It looks like you need to get your lights closer. I'm growing the same strains right now, the 1st pic is cotton candy 10 days outa the dirt, the second is sugar mango ryder just popped yesterday. Still waitin on miss hyde.


----------



## Dunge (Mar 15, 2012)

That Cotton Candy is one squat plant. Very nice.
May I ask how much light you have on her?
My veg area is admittedly under lit. This results from spreading lamps out to provide a larger area. Not ideal, but so long as the plants stay healthy, it works.
I am at the point where I need to learn how to cull the heard.
I am out of space but trashing a viable clone is hard to do.
It all starts with not wanting to trash pruning veg. So I clone more than I need. 
It is a vicious and predictable dilemma that yields this "stuffed full' veg area.
Things could be worse.


----------



## Markers (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea I got a new light the other day. A 2 foot 4 bulb T5 ho. I keep the plants just an inch or so under the light. I used to use 23 watt CFL's each plant surrounded by 4 bulbs justa a few inches away.


----------



## Markers (Mar 16, 2012)

yoo hoo Crazy Miss Hyde ain't hidin no more.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol at the graveyard.  And that cotton candy you have going is looking sexy already.  Seems like she's getting everything she needs right now.  Has anybody ever grown miss hydes parents?


----------



## Markers (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, you guys can see the little ones in the journal linked in my signature. I'll be updating them there. Let me know when you start Miss Hyde. Dunge get some updated pics goin man.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool.  I got some Reggie miller, sweet puss kush and nl going right now.  I am fiending to get some room for miss Hyde.  Right now I can just watch and salivate while watching yall girls going.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 3 week cotton candy right now, a freeb also.Markers your plant looks awesome


----------



## Markers (Jun 14, 2012)

5 weeks into flower


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good Markers!!!

I just harvested mine a few days ago after 69 days of 12/12. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61345&page=2

An early sample slow dried but not cured points to Crazy Miss Hyde being a good one!

AG


----------



## Markers (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey A G, I just checked out your CMH thread. Great job. Good lookin buds man. Hope mine are that nice. I got 3 nice clones before switchin to 12/12, so if it's as good as it looks I can keep em goin.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 22, 2012)

Markers, whatever happened to your CMH? The more mine ages the better it gets. 

AG


----------



## Markers (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey AG. I chopped it a few weeks ago. You're right about it getting better with age. Mine has a super skunky smell that fills the room when you open the jar. The first picture is Crazy Miss Hyde. The second is Sugar Mango Ryder. Thats the only Auto i've grown, got just over 3 ounces dried. Got just under 4 ounces from Miss Hyde. I got some nice clones off her and am gonna let the next one go 10 weeks. The Cotton Candy from Delicious Seeds is a great plant, mostly sativa. It really gets you high but gives you energy too. Only bad thing is it triples size in flower.


----------

